
Show HN: UNK - acdw
https://tilde.town/~acdw/unk/
======
acdw
UNK is a minimal static site generator with a built-in markup language (Less
Hypertext) and templating engine in POSIX-compatible shell and awk. I was
inspired to write it after reading "Write HTML in HTML" and other articles on
web minimalism recently.

It's the first software I've felt comfortable releasing, and I'd love to hear
any comments or feedback from the HN community.

